# They donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t come much bigger than this



## kayakfisherman (Jan 4, 2006)

Nice catch and release job.

I tried very hard not to laugh, mainly because I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t want to get my head punched in! Poor bugger, it all happened very fast. He said his foot slipped off the brake pedal.

Staino caught a nice tailor that day, but I thought I would leave it to him to decide whether he wanted to post a pic, in case he wants to maintain some anonymity.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh my goodness!!!!! :shock:

I have been wondering if there was an easier way of launching my yak. And this may be just the technique I need!! No lifting, just paddle off, yippee!


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Bait Catcher - What a great DIY idea


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

first fishing rods and stuff and now you have raised your standards and doing your best to get rid of cars brian........ So were you guiding him from the yak


----------



## LizardWizard (Feb 10, 2006)

heheHA, nice parking.

brakes huh.. must have been a very steep ramp to launch it out that far.


----------



## kayakfisherman (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Shane - No, this disaster was not my fault, this time!!!

There are a few great one-liners for this photo being posted


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Now. I'm impressed.


----------

